# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Good semi-aquatic frogs?

## SevenSerpents

I'm looking for good, semi-aquatic pet frogs to keep aside from your typical common leopard frog or fire bellied toad. Is there any exotic leopard frog out there that isn't too hard to find? 
Is there any other good, semi-aquatic frog to keep as a pet? I don't want anything that looks too bland in appearance; no drab green or brown colors. 
Are glass frogs avid swimmers?

----------


## SevenSerpents

I forgot to say, but I'd ask that the tads for the frog also grow at a moderate or quick rate.

----------


## frogged

Theloderma Corticale. Green,red and black mixture but should not be drab. Arboreal and aquatic. Not sure about the tadpoles. No, glass frogs are not avid swimmers.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

Budgetts frog? Or maybe a golden bell frog? cant remember their name, but something like that.

----------


## Kurt

Glass frogs are almost impossible to get your hands on and when you think you found some, it turns out they are either greater hatchet-faced treefrogs or red-spotted treefrogs, neither which are glass frogs.

Two nice Ranids you might want to consider are Hylarana erythraea and H. signata. Both are from Southeast Asia and are both colorful, as well as semi-aquatic

----------


## frogged

> Glass frogs are almost impossible to get your hands on and when you think you found some, it turns out they are either greater hatchet-faced treefrogs or red-spotted treefrogs, neither which are glass frogs.
> 
> Two nice Ranids you might want to consider are Hylarana erythraea and H. signata. Both are from Southeast Asia and are both colorful, as well as semi-aquatic


Cool! I didn't know South East Asian frogs were prominent in the pet trade over at the US. Watch out for WC. Signata, can be quite a trouble, I believe.

----------


## Kurt

Southeast Asian are frequently imported into the US. Some of the species I have seen for sale are Kaloula pulchra, Rhacophorus reinwardtii, Hylarana erythraea, Polypedates leucomystax, Duttaphrynus melanostictus, Pedostibes hosii, Occidozyga Lima, Nyctixalus pictus, Polypedates otilophus, & Theloderma corticale.

----------


## frogged

> Southeast Asian are frequently imported into the US. Some of the species I have seen for sale are Kaloula pulchra, Rhacophorus reinwardtii, Hylarana erythraea, Polypedates leucomystax, Duttaphrynus melanostictus, Pedostibes hosii, Occidozyga Lima, Nyctixalus pictus, Polypedates otilophus, & Theloderma corticale.


Pedostibes Hosii are amazing. Someone should try establishing a decent breeding pool of CB frogs one day.

----------

